# Pearl Harbour (2001)



## padders (Jun 3, 2001)

*Pearl Harbour*

Has anyone mentioned this film anywhere yet? When did it come out in the states.

Anyway, i went to see it yesterday and well I have a new top 5 film i think. It is brilliant you have to go and see it. I am tempted to go and see it again despite it being at least 3 hours long.

So anyone else?...


----------



## wikiberry (Jun 20, 2001)

i myself haven't watched it yet.

but my friends watched it and one thought
it was a bit boring but the other thought
it was okay.

i'm gonna go and watch it soon though.


----------



## Texane (Jun 29, 2001)

*"Pearl Harbor," the movie. . .*

The movie Pearl Harbor is quickly turning into a huge success at the box office. One of the things that has made it so popular is the level of historical accuracy that the filmmakers have maintained. But no period film can be completely accurate, so for the benefit of the movie-going audience here is listed: 

The Top Ten anachronisms to look for in the movie "Pearl Harbor":

10. The bumper sticker on the back of the Jap Zero - "If you can read this you are running dog American devil!"

9. Maverick and Goose were not actually at Pearl Harbor.

8. Josh Hartnett break dances during the club scene.

7. The Japanese mouths were actually synchronized with their
 words. This would have never happened in the 40's.

6. Pilot Wong Way shot down over Pearl . . . oh, sorry. He was
 Chinese.

5. The Power Rangers make an appearance as an elite Japanese
 strike force.

4. Admiral Pikachu.

3. McDonalds arches painted on side of American planes.

2. The heart of Japanese industry was not in Gary, Indiana.


And the number 1 anachronism to look for in "Pearl Harbor" . . .

1. F.D.R. remarks to the joint chiefs, "Grease 'em. Grease 'em all."


----------



## Serena (Jun 29, 2001)

LOL! 
i'm gonna be goin' 2 c pearl harbor again 2day.........luv dat film


----------



## Texane (Jun 29, 2001)

luv dat film or luv dos guys? :rolly2:


----------



## Serena (Jun 29, 2001)

BOTH!!!


----------



## DethJestor (Jun 30, 2001)

pearl harbour is crap!!!
typical american crap!!!, and it wasn't acurate at all, the bombing of pearl harbour took about half an hour but in the movie they dragged it out for 45, and they didnt want to ofend any of the japanese people so they made them out to be good, which they wern't because they got their butts kicked.

There thats my say


----------



## Quietness (Jul 3, 2001)

Pearl Harbor came out on Memorial Day, though I just saw it last week...  I've heard a lot of people make fun of it, but I liked it rather a lot... Though I kinda predicted the ending... I don't want to say too much about it in case somebody still wants to see it & hasn't...


----------



## Serena (Jul 5, 2001)

Even so, i luv still da film, can't not luv sum fing wiv josh hartnett in it.......


----------



## Texane (Jul 5, 2001)

I must admit some of the same annoyance.  The Japanese flew across the water and attacked our country.  Any resulting acts by our country do not bother me:  war is war, and we didn't start this one.


----------



## padders (Jul 6, 2001)

I thought the way the Japanese were played in the film was one of the best bits. They were not shown to be evil (I doubt the Japanese ever expected to invade the states!) but being pulled into a way and felt they needed to attack at some point, why not with the element of surprised.

War is of course horrible, but most of the time those fighting are not evil. It is very easy for a film to demeanise the "aggresor", i am glad Pearl Harbour didn't.


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jul 6, 2001)

i thought they did a good job on that movie (though i did feel it was a little lengthy). my grandfather is a pearl harbor survivor and he and my grandma were invited to the set down in Mexico to watch part of the filming. he was also interviewed for the behind the scenes section for the eventual DVD release. we went with him to see the special viewing opening weekend. 
the movie itself wasn't all that great, but i think that it created a great opportunity for kids to learn about that historical event. 
after the movie people were coming up to my grandad to say thank you for doing this. it made me so proud of him and happy for my grandad and it definatley made me more aware of all the sacrifices he and the others made for our country. 
okay, that's enough rambling:blush:


----------



## Texane (Jul 7, 2001)

Sending your granddad another thank you, Sandman.  Really.

I agree it is a great way for kids to learn what it was like during a world war.  I think it is difficult to really grasp a war that the entire globe was pulled into, and what it took to keep our freedom.

But then, it is difficult to really grasp that one man wanted to eradicate an entire race of people from the planet. (Anyone see "Conspiracy" on cable recently? There are really no words to describe this one.)

Freedom is really just a concept until someone tries to take it from you.  Then it becomes truly precious, as it should have been all along.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 7, 2001)

I don't like it.  (I have to be difficult)


----------



## Jessa (Jul 8, 2001)

Haven't seen it to be honest, but i want to. Is there anyone who thinks its good?





 Ta, Jessa:blpaw:


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 8, 2001)

there r many. Look earlier on da thread.


----------



## Jessa (Jul 8, 2001)

na can't be bovered!




 Jessa:blpaw:


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 8, 2001)

It's only 1 page ya know!  These youngans, so lazy!!

:angryfire :angryfire Party Animal DEL :angryfire :angryfire


----------



## Slater (Jul 8, 2001)

Well (to really nitpick) the movie showed some Spruance-class destroyers and at least one Perry-class frigate at Pearl Harbor.
They wouldn't actually be there for another 35 years or so.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 8, 2001)

ohhh. That's true. I neva noticed in the film. :laugh:

:angryfire DEL


----------



## Texane (Jul 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Slater _
> *Well (to really nitpick) the movie showed some Spruance-class destroyers and at least one Perry-class frigate at Pearl Harbor.
> They wouldn't actually be there for another 35 years or so. *



Nice catch, Slater.  I think the Navy was probably surprised, too.


----------



## Neo (Jul 9, 2001)

Going to see it this weekend....


----------



## Serena (Jul 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *Going to see it this weekend.... *



YAY! I'm sure u is gunna have a gr8 time, providing that u don't fall asleep! It's a gud movie, but it v. long 2!


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 10, 2001)

2 and 3 quarter hours approximately!


----------



## Neo (Jul 10, 2001)

LOL.... i hope i dont fall asleep


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 10, 2001)

i don't think u will


----------



## Serena (Jul 11, 2001)

ya, it's 2 gud a movie 2 fall asleep in.........i come outta it feelin' like i'd bin in a war i don't fink u can fall asleep in da middle of a war..........


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 13, 2001)

I fink I could!


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

Haven't seen it, but I know what happens.  I don't particularly like war films or tragedies, so I'll probably watch it on Sky when it comes out, and that way save myself a cinema ticket.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

A very good film, good soundtrack to it & most important of all the most historically correct film to date!


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 14, 2002)

Oh my God, this film is totally heartbreaking, and i'm not saying anything else for all you who havent seen it, but wow, go see it! But have tissues at the ready! *sniff* I cry at the damn song 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 14, 2002)

Heartbreaking most definitely & the end song is perfect for the film & so is the soundtrack aswell


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont have the soundtrack but i do have the actual theme song, its so sad  but i love it 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 29, 2002)

The soundtrack is worth having as the music has been done perfectly to match the film - a very, very, very good thing that Hans Zimmer has managed to do with ALL the films he has done the music for


----------



## Legolas (Aug 8, 2002)

I liked pearl harbor, but after the Ship scene where it's attacked, it kinda dragged on for me and I was getting a bit bored with it. I watched it on video and it wasn't the same as the cinema, so this os one of the few films that I'll probably only watch once. 
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

True a lot films aren't the same once you seen them at both the cinema & home

Have only seen it a couple of times myself


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 9, 2006)

*Pearl Harbour*

By the film trailer you could tell they were using standard romantic plots, and it threatened to be a very cheesy movie indeed.

However, I just watched this tonight - and was actually impressed.

The composition of the directing seemed very well done - the way they captured different perspectives to create multi-layered shots was pretty well done, in my opinion (I'm not a director.  ).

Also, it was good to see that they didn't demonise the Japanese or patronise the British, and had Ben Afleck effectively playing a dumb American (ie, couldn't even pass his reading test).

What struck out most was that war was not glorified - it really made it horrific - lots of little moments did that, from the nurses being shot apart running to the hospital, to the hands of sailors outstretched from welded-open hull of a sinking ship, beyond all hope.

When it first came out I expected the film to be drowned in hype and patriotic praise, and sweep the oscars - but it seems like neither happened.

I'm told that "Torah Torah Torah" was a better film - I don't recall that one - but overall as a movie stand alone, Pearl Harbour I thought stood out well with it's own merits.

2c.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

It was littered with historical inaccuracies, though this did not distract me from what was a good film.  Up until 9/11 Pearl Harbour was a touchy subject for Americans.  So it was quite brave of the director/screen writer to ensure a balanced view of the story was given.


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

The film is nothing but Hollywood fluff that cashed into the "Greatest Generation" hype. Bay's decision to use a view-point-of-a-bomb camera angle demostrates well his MTV music video approach to all his films.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				I said:
			
		

> By the film trailer you could tell they were using standard romantic plots, and it threatened to be a very cheesy movie indeed.
> 
> However, I just watched this tonight - and was actually impressed.
> 
> ...



Hi Brian:

_Tora, Tora, Tora_ in many respects was a better film. It's reserved, almost documentary style of direction by Richard Fleisher, Kinji Fukasaku and Toshio Masuda was beautifully counterpointed by Jerry Goldsmith's edgy score, an intelligent, balanced screenplay and a solid cast.

As for _Pearl Harbour_ . . . . well, I don't quite share your enthusiasm for that film. And as far as Ben Affleck goes, if a W.A.C. was given the choice between a dimpled chin and a soaring IQ, the girls will fall for the dimple every time. 

Such are the things that future divorces are made of.

Likewise, if an American was given a choice between a film with good character development and an original story arc without bloodshed or one where all that "intellectual stuff" (read "faggotty crap" by the rank and file dolt) were replaced with scenes of wholesale devastation, computer-generated/amusement park ride composites and human viscera unspooling by the yard, they'll que up for the slaughterfest every time. 

Such are the foibles that American culture is comprised of.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

Tora Tora was a far superior film to Pearl Harbour IMO...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

I enjoyed Pearl Habour when I saw it with my girlfriend


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

did u watch the special edition where they remade the whole film and made it good but anyway I don't know anything about war films I am not fan too many christmas' watching the longest day I think one exception platoon one of the few war films I am a full fan off


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

Whoa dude! Punctuation! I only understood that post after reading it three times...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

I guess it helps to have extremely low expectations of a film before watching it. 

As for Tora Tora Tora - will have to watch out for that, to help put things in context.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				Curt Chiarelli said:
			
		

> As for _Pearl Harbour_ . . . . well, I don't quite share your enthusiasm for that film. And as far as Ben Affleck goes, if a W.A.C. was given the choice between a dimpled chin and a soaring IQ, the girls will fall for the dimple every time.


Curt, Curt, Curt...I'm afraid I'm going to have to beg to differ with you there, unless you are differentiating a World War II W.A.C. from all other American women.  I've often said that the only thing a man cannot be, in my opinion, is stupid.  It's like some comedian (male) has said, you can fix a lot of things about a person (or learn to live with them, I add), but you can't fix stupid.

But, I've got to add that not being able to read does not necessarily equal "stupid".  There are reasons why a person could have not learned to read, or to read well, without them being stupid by any definition of the word.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

*Pearl Harbour was cannon fodder for the brain.*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

I feel like an intellectual failure now, in having enjoyed the film. 

I'll have to watch it with my girlfriend sometime, so she can point out the stupidity of it all. 

After all, the first time I watched "Attack of the Cones" I also enjoyed it (again, low expectations) - but with a friend, I realised the futility of the experience.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				I said:
			
		

> I feel like an intellectual failure now, in having enjoyed the film.
> 
> I'll have to watch it with my girlfriend sometime, so she can point out the stupidity of it all.
> 
> After all, the first time I watched "Attack of the Cones" I also enjoyed it (again, low expectations) - but with a friend, I realised the futility of the experience.



*I think not Brian - I enjoyed 'Dead End'and my husband was like what?, Pearl Harbour just wasn't for me.  I also liked 'Attack of the clones' at times. Istill haven't seen 'Revenge of the Sith'.
*
*I think Front Row is a-calling.....*


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				I said:
			
		

> I feel like an intellectual failure now, in having enjoyed the film.
> 
> I'll have to watch it with my girlfriend sometime, so she can point out the stupidity of it all.
> 
> After all, the first time I watched "Attack of the Cones" I also enjoyed it (again, low expectations) - but with a friend, I realised the futility of the experience.


 
I liked attack of the clones if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

I WAS going to see _Attack of the Clones_ until someone told me it was almost as bad as _Pearl Harbour._


----------



## Lissa (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

I really wish people would not compare Tora Tora Tora and Pearl Harbor.  They are not even in the same category.  Tora Tora Tora was a serious film about the war done mostly from the view point of the Japanese.  It was an excellent film.  Pearl Harbor is a love story that they chose the beginning of WWII as a background for.  No comparison.  I enjoyed Pearl Harbor but I watched it with no expectations going into it.  That is how I try to watch films.  I feel I get a better look of the film that way instead of trying to match it to other films by the title or trailers.  I grew up watching war movies with my dad and five brothers and I have to tell you the better ones are the older movies.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*

My favourite of all war films is 'The Longest Day'.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				Lissa said:
			
		

> I really wish people would not compare Tora Tora Tora and Pearl Harbor.  They are not even in the same category.



Fair enough. Let's compare _Pearl Harbour_ to going to the dentist. Both are protracted and painful, but I had a lovely smile after the dental work.

Also, my dentist reminds me to floss, and i wanted to floss my eyes after _Pearl Harbour._


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Curt, Curt, Curt...I'm afraid I'm going to have to beg to differ with you there, unless you are differentiating a World War II W.A.C. from all other American women. I've often said that the only thing a man cannot be, in my opinion, is stupid. It's like some comedian (male) has said, you can fix a lot of things about a person (or learn to live with them, I add), but you can't fix stupid.
> 
> But, I've got to add that not being able to read does not necessarily equal "stupid". There are reasons why a person could have not learned to read, or to read well, without them being stupid by any definition of the word.


Well, all said and done, I think you're taking me a bit too seriously. On my end of things and with a little inversion, I can relate to what you said. One of the biggest turn-offs for me as a man (in order of magnitude) are bright women who dumb down in order to attract men and women who invest most of their energies into artificially enhancing their looks at the expense of their minds and souls. I never look down on anyone who's not bright, but stupidity in women is *definitely* not an aphrodisiac for me. However, having made that disclosure, I'm not going to claim that many men share this outlook. On the contrary, we all know which way the door swings on that particular issue so why not be frank about it?

The size and development of the occipital lobe indicates that the human species is primarily a visually oriented animal. Good looks may rope 'em in every time, but a mind as dull as a slab of asphalt will eventually loosen the bonds that bind man and woman.

And as far as Mr. Affleck's character goes: yes, an illiterate individual wasn't historically unusual for a member of that generation and doesn't necessarily mean a low level of intellect. But let's face it: Affleck's character wasn't exactly drinking buddies with Robert Oppenheimer and Richard Feynman at Los Alamos either!

All this raises the question: why would I go see a film that I knew beforehand would trivialize human suffering and pander to the lowest common denominator? Because the girl I was involved with at the time insisted that we go see it. She had the hots for Mr. Affleck's dimple (amongst other portions of his anatomy). Needless to mention, we didn't last very long as a couple. One could even say that we were incompatible on a very essential level.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				Curt Chiarelli said:
			
		

> However, having made that disclosure, I'm not going to claim that many men share this outlook. On the contrary, we all know which way the door swings on that particular issue so why not be frank about it?



Point taken, Curt.    Although I really wasn't being completely serious, either.  A lot of my reaction to this issue has to do with the fact that I had just seen the "you can't fix stupid" comedian on TV when I read your post.  However, I do have to say that it has been my experience that more men than you would expect value the intelligent woman, at least in the final analysis.  In other words, they'll go for the good-looking woman over the intelligent woman initially, but they won't stay with her for long, and they'll end up staying with a woman who isn't necessarily the best looking but who is fairly intelligent.  And, honestly, I'm not going to claim that women are any better at this than men are.  We get distracted by good looking but not especially bright men.  But the distraction, at least in my case, has never lasted very long.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Fair enough. Let's compare _Pearl Harbour_ to going to the dentist. Both are protracted and painful, but I had a lovely smile after the dental work.
> 
> Also, my dentist reminds me to floss, and i wanted to floss my eyes after _Pearl Harbour._



 Bravo! (But there still seems to be a piece of Scene #345, Take #51 lodged behind your retina . . . .)


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				Curt Chiarelli said:
			
		

> Bravo! (But there still seems to be a piece of Scene #345, Take #51 lodged behind your retina . . . .)



I'm willing to lose the eye to make sure it's completely expunged. That was the worst scene, too. Can you imagine the 50 takes they threw out?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Pearl Harbour*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> I'm willing to lose the eye to make sure it's completely expunged. That was the worst scene, too. Can you imagine the 50 takes they threw out?


----------

